# Our runt's weight at one week old



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

How much does a newborn pig weigh? We finally got out the scale and weighed our week-old bottle piglet. She weighed 3 lbs, 2 oz. She is 62 % Tamworth and 38% Large Black. We started adding a little bit of rice cereal to her milk today. What else can we start offering her to eat. She seems much stronger than she was 4 days ago. She is actually sleeping a bit longer between feedings too, thank goodness!


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

> How much does a newborn pig weigh?


How much does a newborn baby weigh?


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

olivehill said:


> How much does a newborn baby weigh?


Newborn pig weight avg. 3lbs.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

So at a week old she's about the weight of a newborn...will she catch up since she's getting the spa treatment, living in the house, eating when she wants, etc? Do I HAVE to nip out her needle teeth or will they fall out as she grows? Do I HAVE to give her an iron shot since the outside is a Noah's Ark scene (it is DUMPING here in Humboldt county)...how immediate is that?


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Be wary of people who give you hard and fast answers to questions that have no hard and fast answers. Newborn pig weight varies widely based on a number of influences including breed, litter size, sow size, genetics, etc. Her weight compared to the _average_ newborn pig weight tells you absolutely nothing. Those averages are derived from herds in controlled environments. Was her herd in a controlled environment? Do you know that her litter mates weighed an average of three pounds? 

Will she catch up? Catch up to what? A confinement pig, after all, that's where the 3 lbs comes from if you want to use that. Nope, probably not. She wasn't one to begin with. 

Do you have to clip her needle teeth? No. Clipping needle teeth is done to protect the sow's teats from injury. 

Do you have to give her iron? If she isn't getting it in her diet, yes, you should.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

gerold said:


> Newborn pig weight avg. 3lbs.


Just had 9 pigs born 2 days ago. York/Duroc cross. There weight is 3 lbs. ea. within 2 oz.
You have your pig in a control area with good care it should gain weight ok.
Teeth clipping or tail docking not unless you have other pigs with it.

Iron-Dextran injected in neck muscle or forearm. Common level 150-200 miligrams. _Don't over dose_

Good luck,
Gerold.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

My PBP crossed with an American Guinea Hog had the tiniest, cutest babies! At 1 week, the biggest was 32.5 ounces. 2 pounds. I picked up one today, and it probably only weighs 6 pounds, if that. Umm, born Thanksgiving weekend. Boy, do they have lungs! His decible rate was excessive!

The full-AGH litter is one month older and twice their size. They'll still all taste good though.
Kit


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

We stopped by the vets today to get oral iron...on backorder. The vet had never clipped teeth so did it for free in order to practice, and we paid $7.50 for the iron...that was the cheapest vet visit ever. We are playing with the idea of the name "Voodoo" for Portland, Oregon's VOODOO DONUTS. They make a fabulous maple bacon donut and she's maple colored bacon!


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Will she catch up? She could. I got a Dexter calf to raise up to ride and drive. The average birth weight of the herd was 35 pounds. Mine weighed 22 pounds at birth. As an adult, he caught up to the herd both in height and weight.


----------



## rmrc (Aug 20, 2009)

Each pig is an different. We had a runt who was abandonded by her mother. I was going to cull her but one of my barn friends decided to bottle feed her. That lasted about 2 days! We introduced her back into the litter and she thrived just fine. At freezer camp time she weighed and looked the same as her littermates.


----------



## Aussiemum (Oct 6, 2011)

Our lil berkshire runt was 1/2 the size of her siblings & would have fittedin the palm of my hand, after 2 weeks she is now much the same as the rest of them. 
She is a greedy lil thing with plenty of spunk!


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Today at 16 days old, she weighs 7 lbs, 4 oz. She's growing.


----------



## bruceki (Nov 16, 2009)

Weighed a litter recently, newborns were 4.25lbs each, average over the litter. Berkshire/yorkshire cross, at 1 hour old. 

Bruce / ebeyfarm.blogspot.com


----------

